# Celeste is in my island! 🌠🌟 ( OPEN)



## flowertot (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey guys! Celeste is in my island! If you want to visit I'll DM you the code. An entry fee isn't required but appreciated. I'm just looking for bells at the moment.


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 22, 2020)

hi hi ^-^ 
may i please visit


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 22, 2020)

Please can I come?


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi may I come by to grab Celeste diy?


----------



## Emmymarie (Apr 22, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## GalaxyCollision (Apr 22, 2020)

I’d like to visit please! Not sure if it’ll work cuz I can’t remember my Celeste cost counted today or yesterday but I’d still like to try


----------



## drchoo (Apr 22, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come over!


----------



## PatrickW (Apr 22, 2020)

I would like to visit as well, if that is still possible


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to visit if  you're still taking people


----------



## flowertot (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi guys! Sorry about everyone arriving and leaving at once I really should have used the queue app. Hope it's not bothering you too much. She's somewhere in town but she keeps wondering off.


----------



## Queeniexo23 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi can i visit pls


----------



## chilberg (Apr 22, 2020)

Idk what’s customary, but I’ll donate 25k if that sounds reasonable.


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 22, 2020)

I would love to come~


----------



## Baroque (Apr 22, 2020)

Wouldn’t happen to also have shooting stars on top of Celeste herself, would you...?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Apr 22, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## abbiebyrne (Apr 22, 2020)

if you are still available, i'd love to come by and bring over bells + flower hybrids! lmk in DMs? ^_^


----------



## No2Zipper (Apr 22, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## Izzycrossing123 (Apr 22, 2020)

Ty


----------



## Renivere (Apr 22, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 22, 2020)

I would love to come if you are still open


----------



## Leann (Apr 22, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## MayorJuan (Apr 22, 2020)

can i come <3


----------



## infamant (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to come if youre still open


----------

